# What type of sled do you have??



## Guest (Feb 2, 2001)

I have a 1981 Pantera5000,1991 ext550 special and a 2001 ZL 500 esrefi.I think you can guess that Ilike the CATS!!!!!!for over 20 years they have been dependable!!!!!!!!


----------



## flydunker (Sep 20, 2000)

I have a 1997 cougar 550 and a 1997 jag 440, now all we need is some fresh snow so I can get out and ride, ride, ride.

flydunker


----------



## Twinshot (Feb 1, 2001)

No snowmobile yet, but I usually ride my girlfriends parents. They have a Polaris 650 Indy, and Yamaha VMAX. I'm not sure about the size of the VMAX, it's older and it's a twin.

[This message has been edited by Twinshot (edited 02-04-2001).]


----------

